# Dubai to Sydney, salary comparison?..



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I'm currently based in Dubai with a large multinational and have an option to move to another large company in Sydney.

I know the cost of living in Sydney is high, but need some help is trying to work out what I should be looking at as package in Sydney?

Packages in Dubai are broken down into several chunks, just the way it's done.

Currently my annual package (in AED and tax free) in Dubai is 350000 base, 40000 car allowance, 150000 housing allowance, bonus of up to 100% of base (depending on company performance), company pension, schooling paid for kids (80%) - 

I would be looking for a like for like increase of at least 20% in comparable terms.

I would look to buy a house in Sydney and settle down a bit more.

Any help much appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

it is too hard to make a comment with these numbers, just tell us how many years of experience you have, what kind of job you are doing, how much is your annual income in USD


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I have about 20 years experience, am an IS director looking after a region of countries.

I guess around 200k usd after tax total package

Thanks,


----------

